# Eurovision 2018



## Crazyface (May 4, 2018)

I was going to hold off until Monday but I'm listening to the songs now, and OMG so far Austrailia, Austria and Azerbaijan CRACKING SONGS. It's gonna be a good one!!!!! :thup:


----------



## Crazyface (May 4, 2018)

WOW

Bulgaria / Switz and Cyprus excellent. You'd think they were chart stuff!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 4, 2018)

Looks like we have found one of the few remaining people interested in this farce.

Post ABBA when has it had any relevance to the actual music scene.


----------



## Orikoru (May 4, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			I was going to hold off until Monday but I'm listening to the songs now, and OMG so far Austrailia, Austria and Azerbaijan CRACKING SONGS. It's gonna be a good one!!!!! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Presumably you were watching them in alphabetical order, and I refuse to believe that such a high percentage of the songs are actually listenable.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 4, 2018)

Thank goodness for boxsets...


----------



## Crazyface (May 4, 2018)

Currently being deafened by the Hungarian NOISE !!!!!!! Lord Almighty. will it get out of the semi finals ?????? Proper Megadeath stuff ! And not bad either !!!! :thup:


----------



## Crazyface (May 4, 2018)

Madness....even Germany sound great????? I love it!


----------



## Crazyface (May 4, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Presumably you were watching them in alphabetical order, and I refuse to believe that such a high percentage of the songs are actually listenable.
		
Click to expand...

Just listening to the tracks as they are on the...ahem....cd


----------



## Crazyface (May 4, 2018)

Change that...Germany's is awesome


----------



## 3offTheTee (May 4, 2018)

Please keep the updates coming.

I am so excited!


----------



## Crazyface (May 4, 2018)

The UK entry, the wrong one to start with, and is shockingly weak by comparision. She's even got a weak voice!


----------



## Crazyface (May 4, 2018)

Looking forward to creating this years "best of" for my party. Anyone coming?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 4, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Looking forward to creating this years "best of" for my party. Anyone coming?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but that is the night I have to get the grit out of the tyres on my bike!


----------



## User62651 (May 4, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			The UK entry, the wrong one to start with, and is shockingly weak by comparision. She's even got a weak voice!
		
Click to expand...

Was only worth watching when Terry Wogan's gentle sarcasm made it a bit of a comedy show. Why does the UK always make such a mediocre effort these days given our general success in popular music. It's almost as if we're trying to lose so we dont have to host the thing the next year


----------



## Orikoru (May 4, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			The UK entry, the wrong one to start with, and is shockingly weak by comparision. She's even got a weak voice!
		
Click to expand...

It makes no difference what kind of song we put in, everyone in Europe hates us so they won't vote for us anyway. Except for the trusty 3 or so points from Ireland.


----------



## Crazyface (May 4, 2018)

The spectacular shows put on each year by the winners would bankrupt the fuddy duddies at the Beeb. They'd probably rent a bingo hall in Bognor!


----------



## Crazyface (May 4, 2018)

Israel is the fav and I can hear why. 

Italy's is great too!!! 

I know you can't believe it but have a watch of the Semi finals Tuesday and Thursday. I can't wait!!!!! The best set of songs for three years !!!!!!!


----------



## Orikoru (May 4, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Israel is the fav and I can hear why. 

Italy's is great too!!! 

I know you can't believe it but have a watch of the Semi finals Tuesday and Thursday. I can't wait!!!!! The best set of songs for three years !!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

So far you appear to have liked about 90% of them - I'm having grave doubts about your taste in music. Whenever I've watched it in the past there are around 4-5 passable songs and the rest is unlistenable trash.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 4, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			So far you appear to have liked about 90% of them - I'm having grave doubts about your taste in music. Whenever I've watched it in the past there are around 4-5 passable songs and the rest is unlistenable trash.
		
Click to expand...

Afraid I have to disagree. 

They are all "unlistenable trash".


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 4, 2018)

I can barely contain myself

Crazy,? What you on pal and can I have some &#128526;&#128514;


----------



## Crazyface (May 4, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I can barely contain myself

Crazy,? What you on pal and can I have some &#128526;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Eurovision!!!!

I very nearly went this year!!!!! 

Have a listen to the tunes, yes I said TUNES!, for this years before writing it off. Even the slow ones are good, well some. I fancy going to Moldova. They always have a right boppy tune. Where is Moldova?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 4, 2018)

I'm surprised we havent stopped funding this and not walked away from the whole waste of money it is. If the rest of them want to do it, then pay up for it.


----------



## Crazyface (May 4, 2018)

It's cheap 2 hours worth of telly for the Beeb. Plus I get to have a party! And we run a sweep!


----------



## Orikoru (May 4, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			It's cheap 2 hours worth of telly for the Beeb. Plus I get to have a party! And we run a sweep!
		
Click to expand...

The only way I could picture myself watching it now would be to make a drinking game out of it.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 4, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			It's cheap 2 hours worth of telly for the Beeb. Plus I get to have a party! And we run a sweep!
		
Click to expand...

Its not cheap, and as one of the now 5 largest funders it's time we put it with the B word and got out.


----------



## Orikoru (May 4, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Its not cheap, and as one of the now 5 largest funders it's time we put it with the B word and got out.
		
Click to expand...

Inclined to agree. Not sure why we bankroll it just so Europe can blackball us with their votes, and I can't think what it brings us in return.


----------



## IanM (May 4, 2018)

People watch this?  Seriously?  Wow.  

Did you say Australia was in it?  Someone failed Geography O Level then!


----------



## Crazyface (May 4, 2018)

IanM said:



			People watch this?  Seriously?  Wow.  

Did you say Australia was in it?  Someone failed Geography O Level then!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, don't get that either. Big following in Aussie land apparently so they let them in. Well, Israel has been in for years and I'm damned if I can find them in the European map!


----------



## Crazyface (May 4, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Inclined to agree. Not sure why we bankroll it just so Europe can blackball us with their votes, and I can't think what it brings us in return.
		
Click to expand...

We bank roll it coz it's cheap telly. We've not won for years and probably will never again, but it get Norton and the other two muppets who cover the semi finals a nice holiday.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 4, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			We bank roll it coz it's cheap telly. We've not won for years and probably will never again, but it get Norton and the other two muppets who cover the semi finals a nice holiday.
		
Click to expand...

Funded by us, the tv license payers. TOWIE or any other reality tv show may be cheap telly, but I have no interest in  or watching it.


----------



## Orikoru (May 4, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			We bank roll it coz it's cheap telly. We've not won for years and probably will never again, but it get Norton and the other two muppets who cover the semi finals a nice holiday.
		
Click to expand...

They could still televise it whether we were involved or not surely?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 8, 2018)

Ok so whatâ€™s the Israeli chicken song all about then?
 Bemused is an understatement


----------



## Crazyface (May 8, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Ok so whatâ€™s the Israeli chicken song all about then?
 Bemused is an understatement
		
Click to expand...

Mad but favorite!!!! Apparently.


----------



## Crazyface (May 8, 2018)

Liking FYI Mac


----------



## Crazyface (May 8, 2018)

Austria is good is it not? Sorry I'm a bit behind, running on the player but catching up


----------



## Crazyface (May 8, 2018)

How do they tuern them around so fast? It's all done to backing tracks nowadays. BUT they have to sing LIVE


----------



## Crazyface (May 8, 2018)

Finland is good


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 9, 2018)

Mate at work, camp as a row of tents, goes every year and absolutely loves it.  As did John Peel. So if it can please both of them then it is doing something right.  

I think if people are seriously assessing every song then a) Look in the 'What are you listening to' thread and ask if we are really the arbiters of what is good music and b) they are kind of missing the point. It's camp entertainment where lots of countries get together, have a party and sing some songs. The way the world is going it will soon be the only event where countries can stand to be in the same room as each other. Enjoy it for what it is. Or watch something else.


----------



## Capella (May 9, 2018)

I am gutted that Greece did not qualify. That was my favourite. Belgium's entry was very good as well and did not make it. I was surprised that Ireland qualified. Not the most exciting entry ever. Guess the gay love story angle worked its magic there. Albania qualifying was another surprise, but a welcome one. I like that song. All in all it was a very strong semi final with many good entries and very few cringeworthy ones (Iceland was quite awful and even though I find that dude from Belarus kind of cute and liked the video version of his song, the lyrics are hilariously bad and he really can't sing live). I absolutely love Israel's entry btw., but that is another song where the video version is probably a bit stronger than the live performance. Still, I guess that is one of the really hot candidates for the win on Saturday. 

I am really surprised with myself. I really got into this this year. I can't remember ever being that excited about the ESC (exept maybe back in the 80s when Nicole won it for Germany)


----------



## Crazyface (May 9, 2018)

Capella said:



			I am gutted that Greece did not qualify. That was my favourite. Belgium's entry was very good as well and did not make it. I was surprised that Ireland qualified. Not the most exciting entry ever. Guess the gay love story angle worked its magic there. Albania qualifying was another surprise, but a welcome one. I like that song. All in all it was a very strong semi final with many good entries and very few cringeworthy ones (Iceland was quite awful and even though I find that dude from Belarus kind of cute and liked the video version of his song, the lyrics are hilariously bad and he really can't sing live). I absolutely love Israel's entry btw., but that is another song where the video version is probably a bit stronger than the live performance. Still, I guess that is one of the really hot candidates for the win on Saturday. 

I am really surprised with myself. I really got into this this year. I can't remember ever being that excited about the ESC (exept maybe back in the 80s when Nicole won it for Germany)
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I stopped posting and watching, we went out for a maccy d's, I'll watch the rest later today. I've watched this for years. Some years it's exceptional with some VERY strong songs, the last few years it's been a bit weak, in my opinion. But it's back with a bang this year. Some really strong songs again. Stunned the Ireland got though. Thursdays semi final has some quality in it. The UK could finish Rock Bottom......see what I did there??????


----------



## Crazyface (May 10, 2018)

https://eurovision.tv/event/lisbon-2018/second-semi-final/participantshttp://

If you're interested.


----------



## Beezerk (May 10, 2018)

This thread is much more interesting than Eurovision &#128514;


----------



## Crazyface (May 10, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			This thread is much more interesting than Eurovision &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Ooooo a tad harsh. I'll be watching tonight!!! with a little help from a bottle of wine!


----------



## Capella (May 10, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Ooooo a tad harsh. I'll be watching tonight!!! with a little help from a bottle of wine!
		
Click to expand...

Me too. Watching that is. No wine, I'm afraid, but maybe a gin tonic.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 10, 2018)

Just twigged that one of the presenters /hosts is the actress that plays Kenzie in NCIS (Los Angeles)

Or am I seeing things?


----------



## Capella (May 10, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Just twigged that one of the presenters /hosts is the actress that plays Kenzie in NCIS (Los Angeles)

Or am I seeing things?
		
Click to expand...

No, you are right. They said that at the beginning of the first semi final. She was born in the US, but her parents are from Portugal.


----------



## Crazyface (May 10, 2018)

Just who at the BBC decides which morons will talk holly hocks inbetween the songs? This years pair will be the first against the wall come the revolution.:angry:


----------



## Capella (May 10, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Just who at the BBC decides which morons will talk holly hocks inbetween the songs? This years pair will be the first against the wall come the revolution.:angry:
		
Click to expand...

In Germany it has been the same guy for years. He kind of translates everything that is said on stage into German and makes some "funny" comments on the different songs. I mostly ignore him.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 10, 2018)

A woman at work loves it. She reckons Armenia will do well as will Cyprus, 'because the song is okay and she doesn't wear much'. Ha ha, don't know if they both qualified though.


----------



## Capella (May 10, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A woman at work loves it. She reckons Armenia will do well as will Cyprus, 'because the song is okay and she doesn't wear much'. Ha ha, don't know if they both qualified though.
		
Click to expand...

Cyprus did qualify and I think your colleague is pretty much spot on about her prediction  Armenia did not qualify (I liked the song, though).

Two of my personal favourites did not qualify: Greece and Georgia. Instead, all of the boring run-of-the-mill pop-songs came through ... Australia, Sweden, Norway ... but this year, the slightly more rock or even metal oriented songs also seem to be doing quite good: Albania, Hungary, Finland and the Netherlands all qualified.


----------



## Crazyface (May 11, 2018)

Capella said:



			Cyprus did qualify and I think your colleague is pretty much spot on about her prediction  Armenia did not qualify (I liked the song, though).

Two of my personal favourites did not qualify: Greece and Georgia. Instead, all of the boring run-of-the-mill pop-songs came through ... Australia, Sweden, Norway ... but this year, the slightly more rock or even metal oriented songs also seem to be doing quite good: Albania, Hungary, Finland and the Netherlands all qualified.
		
Click to expand...

Netherlands could win if they stopped all that crazy hand waving stuff and concentrated on the song.


----------



## GaryK (May 12, 2018)

Greece to award 12pts to Cyprus in Tele-vote @ 1/4...easy money?


----------



## Kellfire (May 12, 2018)

More TV for the plebs. Britainâ€™s Got Idle Pop for the EU.


----------



## Crazyface (May 12, 2018)

Here we go !!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazyface (May 12, 2018)

My prediction?

It's a tough call BUT

1. Cyprus
2. Hungry
3. Moldova

As the Balkans haven't got their usual suspects to vote for.

Watch out for a beautiful ballad from....I forget where. 

UK? Well they hate us so ......third from last.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 12, 2018)

Someone hasn't got the memo about walk on girls &#128561;. There is the odd bloke with a flag but not 50-50.


----------



## Capella (May 12, 2018)

Why do the most popular songs always contain so much "whoa oah oah"? It is actually what bugs me most about the song from Cyprus (beside her flimsy outfit) and the Ukrainian guy. And if I remember correctly, even the German song does it. Sing real words, people!


----------



## Capella (May 12, 2018)

I must admit that that hip hop song from Slovenia really grew on me. I really did not like it from the video version, but she rocks those live performances. And I love her hair.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 12, 2018)

Surely we can't be below Slovenia. That is dross.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 12, 2018)

Capella said:



			I must admit that that hip hop song from Slovenia really grew on me. I really did not like it from the video version, but she rocks those live performances. And I love her hair.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha. We posted at the same time, somewhat different opinions.


----------



## Crazyface (May 12, 2018)

The ballad .....Lithuania !!!!! Hauntingly beautiful!!!!!!

And as for Cyprus outfit...seems ok to me. LOL !

Slovienia was ok 

Listen to Estonia ......now that's DROSS


----------



## Capella (May 12, 2018)

There aren't many entries this year that I don't like. But the one from Norway is awful. No, Alexander Rybak, that is not how you write a song. It is boring. 

Also, Alexander Rybak must be a robot of some sort. He does not look a day older than he did nine years ago when he won with "Fairytale".


----------



## Crazyface (May 12, 2018)

Oh yes he does. Put your glasses on. ooop wines run out


----------



## Capella (May 12, 2018)

Did Surie dye her hair pink as well, or is that just hte light? Pink hair seems to be very popular at this year's ESC. 

The British song is not that bad, btw. I think it is just not unusual enough to stand out.


----------



## Capella (May 12, 2018)

Did someone just try to steal Surie's microphone? What the hell?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 12, 2018)

Song was decent but the performance was just a bit dull, although she dealt with the intruder like a true professional to be fair.

I thought the Norway performance was good fun, very Eurovision.


----------



## Crazyface (May 12, 2018)

OMG !!!! Everyone singing OUR song ans wrecked by some moron. Surie was amazing !!!!!! How she did that she must have been terrified and furious!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazyface (May 12, 2018)

Not how I would want to win but we should. Surie was amaZING. sORRY WINE AND WRONG GLASSES NOW


----------



## Crazyface (May 12, 2018)

dON'T MATTER now. UK to win by  a streeet


----------



## Crazyface (May 12, 2018)

I feel sorry for the portugese presenters they have been VERY HIGH QUALITY with their banter and slick presenting


----------



## Capella (May 12, 2018)

Okay ... here we go ... the German answer to Ed Sheeran ... 

It is a decent song. But I don't find it exciting or interesting enough for Eurovision.


----------



## paddyc (May 12, 2018)

Jesus how on earth is someone able to get on stage and actually rip the the microphone off a contestant, unbelievable. Fortunately she was able to gather herself and finish the song well.


----------



## Beezerk (May 12, 2018)

paddyc said:



			Jesus how on earth is someone able to get on stage and actually rip the the microphone off a contestant, unbelievable. Fortunately she was able to gather herself and finish the song well.
		
Click to expand...

#setup


----------



## Capella (May 12, 2018)

The German commentator just announced that Surie will be allowed to sing again at the end.


----------



## Crazyface (May 12, 2018)

What's  going on ? Albania was awesome!!!! bobbin's in the semis' but stunning in the final


----------



## Capella (May 12, 2018)

I love the song from Denmark. It is the perfect combination of cheese and epicness.  Wouldn't mind to see them winning (doubt they will, though)


----------



## paddyc (May 12, 2018)

Great to see the Aussies are still part of Europe!


----------



## Crazyface (May 12, 2018)

Capella said:



			The German commentator just announced that Surie will be allowed to sing again at the end.
		
Click to expand...

I've just seen a post on FB the Spain had this done to them and they sang at the end (2010)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 12, 2018)

Where would they hold it next year if the Aussies win it? Best one so far for me.


----------



## Crazyface (May 12, 2018)

paddyc said:



			Great to see the Aussies are still part of Europe!
		
Click to expand...

It's european broadcasting....hence Ireal being in this


----------



## Crazyface (May 12, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			#setup
		
Click to expand...

GOOD GOD!!!! You think this??????


----------



## Crazyface (May 12, 2018)

Again Portugal hav e presented THE BEST EVER programme


----------



## Crazyface (May 12, 2018)

Finland is a good song !!!


----------



## Capella (May 12, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Where would they hold it next year if the Aussies win it? Best one so far for me.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously? I find it one of the most boring entries this year. I keep forgetting it as soon as it stops. Like all the other songs I could probably hum or sing afterwards, because they get stuck in my head, but Australia? Just gone. 

But to answer your question, if Australia wins, one of the big five steps in as host.


----------



## Capella (May 12, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Finland is a good song !!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes. I like it as well.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 12, 2018)

Capella said:



			The German commentator just announced that Surie will be allowed to sing again at the end.
		
Click to expand...

Mentioned on the BBC coverage too but she's declined. Can't blame her


----------



## Crazyface (May 12, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Mentioned on the BBC coverage too but she's declined. Can't blame her
		
Click to expand...

Agreed


Ooooo Moldova !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Capella (May 12, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Mentioned on the BBC coverage too but she's declined. Can't blame her
		
Click to expand...

Probably a smart choice. She reacted brilliantly when it happened and I don't think the incident has hurt her performance at all. Might well give her some extra votes.


----------



## Crazyface (May 12, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Agreed


Ooooo Moldova !!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Crumbs...not a crowd fav is it?


----------



## Crazyface (May 12, 2018)

Sweden very 90's blurg


----------



## Crazyface (May 12, 2018)

or Timberlake. blurg!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 12, 2018)

I'm just going to come out and say I really liked the Moldovan group. Silly and fun.

Sweden is just too Timberlake.


----------



## Crazyface (May 12, 2018)

I get the impression Sweden have given up


----------



## Capella (May 12, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			or Timberlake. blurg!
		
Click to expand...

I would have said 80s and Wham! but yeah ... boring ...


----------



## Capella (May 12, 2018)

Hungary is rocking the house. I love it. Hungarian seems to be a good language for heavy metal music. It sounds so archaic somehow.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 12, 2018)

Israel, please don't let this win. Please, really pretty please &#128561;&#128561;&#128561;&#128561;&#128561;. Worst everything of the night so far.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 12, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Israel, please don't let this win. Please, really pretty please &#128561;&#128561;&#128561;&#128561;&#128561;. Worst everything of the night so far.
		
Click to expand...

This
Utter garbage,


----------



## Capella (May 12, 2018)

I love Israel's song. Wouldn't mind this winning.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 12, 2018)

Really like the Dutch song.


----------



## SocketRocket (May 12, 2018)

What a load of cobblers, it's as loaded as the Russian Election.   Please can we not enter it any more and save a modicum of national respectability.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 12, 2018)

The Dutch song had very big shades of Rockstar by Nickelback, especially the chorus


----------



## Crazyface (May 12, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Really like the Dutch song.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but wots all the rubbish with it???


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 12, 2018)

Capella said:



			I love Israel's song. Wouldn't mind this winning.
		
Click to expand...

Capella, one day I hope we get to meet at a forum get together but I suspect we should never listen to each others music &#128513;&#128513;. Every one I like you hate and vice versa. No exceptions.


----------



## Capella (May 12, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Capella, one day I hope we get to meet at a forum get together but I suspect we should never listen to each others music &#62977;&#62977;. Every one I like you hate and vice versa. No exceptions.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I noticed. That's fine, though. The ESC is all about versatility. I think that's why it keeps being so popular after so many years. There is always something for everyone.


----------



## Crazyface (May 12, 2018)

Ireland now rubbish, off for a ......break


----------



## Capella (May 12, 2018)

As I said, I'm not a massive fan of the song from Cyprus, but I must admit it is very catchy. I caught myself singing "ayey ayeyayey ... fuego" a few times in the last couple of days


----------



## Captainron (May 12, 2018)

Iâ€™ve been flipping in and out of Eurovision while watching the golf.  

Itâ€™s GARBAGE :sbox:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 12, 2018)

I don't stick it out for the voting so I bale at this point. My own favourites,

Australia
Moldova

Nil points, Israel

UK, a solid mid table

The above is just me, not what is likely to happen.


----------



## Capella (May 12, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't stick it out for the voting so I bale at this point. My own favourites,

Australia
Moldova
		
Click to expand...

I actually liked Moldova, btw. So there is at least one song we both like.


----------



## Crazyface (May 12, 2018)

The best set of final songs for YEARS !!!!! High quality. Even Italy !!!!!!!


----------



## larmen (May 12, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			UK, a solid mid table
		
Click to expand...

The problem with the voting system is that a solid mid table performance is possibly giveng you 0 points. If every country has you between 12 and 15, that's just not being rewarded.

I have no idea who I want to win. A couple of 'not them', but everything is fine and won't make a difference by tomorrow morning.


----------



## Crazyface (May 12, 2018)

France ! ?????


----------



## Crazyface (May 12, 2018)

Here we go?????


----------



## Crazyface (May 12, 2018)

Ahhh Cyprus


----------



## Crazyface (May 12, 2018)

UK ?????? Nowt so far


----------



## Crazyface (May 12, 2018)

Nowt from Malta


----------



## Crazyface (May 12, 2018)

Lord !!!! Nowt Rock Bottom


----------



## Crazyface (May 12, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Sorry I stopped posting and watching, we went out for a maccy d's, I'll watch the rest later today. I've watched this for years. Some years it's exceptional with some VERY strong songs, the last few years it's been a bit weak, in my opinion. But it's back with a bang this year. Some really strong songs again. Stunned the Ireland got though. Thursdays semi final has some quality in it. *The UK could finish Rock Bottom......see what I did there??????*

Click to expand...

*
*
Oh nuts. But I did predict it


----------



## Crazyface (May 12, 2018)

Tel Aviv next year??????  Christ on a bike!!! not for me


----------



## Crazyface (May 12, 2018)

Ho.y moly


----------



## Crazyface (May 12, 2018)

4.......


----------



## Capella (May 12, 2018)

Why are they all voting for Sweden? The song is crap.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 12, 2018)

12 points for UK coming from Russia - nae doot


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 12, 2018)

ah!


----------



## Kellfire (May 13, 2018)

This thread has revealed that a lot more people on this forum are teenage girls than Iâ€™d thought.


----------



## Imurg (May 13, 2018)

I don't think anyone can give an opinion on the winner unless they've heard it.
I've just heard for the first time

And hopefully for the last....
Oh
My
God
What a waste of electricity.
If that's the best song of that bunch then, well, I don't know .......
Maybe now it can be seen that our participation in this is a waste of time, money and everything else...let the rest of Europe (Australia:rofl::rofl::rofl get on with it.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 13, 2018)

Went to bed before the voting began.
Canâ€™t believe that chicken song from Israel won, 
Itâ€™s utter pants
Itâ€™s not a song contest any more, itâ€™s morphed into who can be the weirdest, most outlandish, weâ€™ve had the bird with the beard, now we have Bjork on steroids.

Iâ€™m out, as part of Brexit can we leave Eurovision ? Itâ€™s for the best


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 13, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			The Dutch song had very big shades of Rockstar by Nickelback, especially the chorus
		
Click to expand...

Not hearing that at all Phil, more like a country song that's been stol........ er sampled, to me.

The "winner" sounded like there was a rip from Seven Nation Army around the chorus.

And both of them qualified as musical torture for me; utter garbage of the first order.


----------



## User20205 (May 13, 2018)

I watched it with my kids, they enjoyed it. IF that makes me a sad pleb, or a teenage girl then fair enough.
The music isnâ€™t my cup of tea, but I found Finland pretty good. 
I do reckon this thread says more about those that would come on and slag it off than the competition itself.
Itâ€™s a cultural icon, you may not like it, but it is


----------



## IanM (May 13, 2018)

Sawgrass on the other channel.......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 13, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			This thread has revealed that a lot more people on this forum are teenage girls than Iâ€™d thought.
		
Click to expand...




Kellfire said:



			More TV for the plebs. Britainâ€™s Got Idle Pop for the EU.
		
Click to expand...

It appears you have no interest in the Eurovision yet you have posted on the thread twice and both times to insult people who actually find it enjoyable.

Apparently viewing figures get over 7 mil on the saturday night - its light entertainment , its a bit of harmless fun and people have a good laugh watching it. 

How about for once stop being so judgemental about people who may have a different taste on television than you. You havent come on the thread to slag of the competition - you come on the thread to slag of the posters watching it - says more about you than anything else.


----------



## Captainron (May 13, 2018)

Had a listen to the winning entry. 

I think it is awful! I mean absolutely cringe inducing badly sung bunch at tosh. 

Eurovision is most definitely not for me


----------



## Tashyboy (May 13, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Had a listen to the winning entry. 

I think it is awful! I mean absolutely cringe inducing badly sung bunch at tosh. 

Eurovision is most definitely not for me
		
Click to expand...

Listening to it dosent give it the justice it deserves to be called Rammel. You should watch it as well. If that is entertainment' then am playing off scratch. Some of the " political" voting  was embarrassing. Even the crowd was showing its displeasure.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 13, 2018)

I canâ€™t believe people watch this crap.


----------



## Kellfire (May 13, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			I canâ€™t believe people watch this crap.
		
Click to expand...

How dare you call crap crap. Says more about you than etc.


----------



## Kellfire (May 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It appears you have no interest in the Eurovision yet you have posted on the thread twice and both times to insult people who actually find it enjoyable.

Apparently viewing figures get over 7 mil on the saturday night - its light entertainment , its a bit of harmless fun and people have a good laugh watching it. 

How about for once stop being so judgemental about people who may have a different taste on television than you. You havent come on the thread to slag of the competition - you come on the thread to slag of the posters watching it - says more about you than anything else.
		
Click to expand...

If it was harmless fun that would be fine but itâ€™s not. People who watch this drivel get to vote. Thatâ€™s a serious concern.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 13, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			If it was harmless fun that would be fine but itâ€™s not. People who watch this drivel get to vote. Thatâ€™s a serious concern.
		
Click to expand...

On what planet is it a serious concern or it becomes harmful because people can vote for their favourite act ?


----------



## Captainron (May 13, 2018)

When I said listen. I meant watched and listened on BBC news. I stand by my feelings on the winning song. Itâ€™s utter dross


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 13, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			This thread has revealed that a lot more people on this forum are teenage girls than Iâ€™d thought.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...e-imperial-college-london-study-a8346711.html

The case for the defence rests m'lud.  Plus I suspect ironic adults and the gay population are boosting the figures more than teenage girls.


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 13, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Listening to it dosent give it the justice it deserves to be called Rammel. You should watch it as well. *If that is entertainment' then am playing off scratch*. Some of the " political" voting  was embarrassing. Even the crowd was showing its displeasure.
		
Click to expand...

Yet you still watched it..


----------



## Captainron (May 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			On what planet is it a serious concern or it becomes harmful because people can vote for their favourite act ?
		
Click to expand...

Phil. Itâ€™s that bad, that it nearly qualifies as comedy


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 13, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			I canâ€™t believe people watch this crap.
		
Click to expand...

But by definition of the fact you are commenting on that is it so bad you must be watching it.  So you can't believe yourself.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 13, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Phil. Itâ€™s that bad, that it nearly qualifies as comedy
		
Click to expand...

Exactly - itâ€™s bloody funny at times , entertaining , a giggle and just harmless fun - some of the music is just bloody awful but itâ€™s just entertainment thatâ€™s all - the judgements made towards people for watching it is poor


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 13, 2018)

I bet the type of people who complain about the poor quality of songs on Eurovision are the same types who complain that the winner of Sports Personality of the year does not have a personality.

#missingthepoint


----------



## Kellfire (May 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			On what planet is it a serious concern or it becomes harmful because people can vote for their favourite act ?
		
Click to expand...

I mean they get to vote in elections and the like. The same morons who are entertained by this can influence the lives of the general population. Thatâ€™s worrying.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 13, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			I mean they get to vote in elections and the like. The same morons who are entertained by this can influence the lives of the general population. Thatâ€™s worrying.
		
Click to expand...

Again youâ€™re insulting people because of a program they watch ? Just because you donâ€™t like doesnâ€™t make anyone who does watch it a moron. Stop insulting people because of their taste in television program - as been already it says a lot about you


----------



## Kellfire (May 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Again youâ€™re insulting people because of a program they watch ? Just because you donâ€™t like doesnâ€™t make anyone who does watch it a moron. Stop insulting people because of their taste in television program - as been already it says a lot about you
		
Click to expand...

It says Iâ€™m not entertained by poorly performed music. Iâ€™m happy to be that guy.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 13, 2018)

handbags away now please, 
Kellfire, Sometimes its best to say nothing
LP. not your place to call other members out, report it and let us deal with it

Thank you


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 13, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			But by definition of the fact you are commenting on that is it so bad you must be watching it.  So you can't believe yourself.
		
Click to expand...

Nope not watched any of it&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Tashyboy (May 13, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			Yet you still watched it..
		
Click to expand...

Can assure you i didnt watch it. I watched the fixed voting then they pulled the Israeli
 â€œ winner â€œout at the end. 
Totally agree with the ironic etc comments. 

As much as some try to defend that dross That is eurovision. When was the last time a winner or anyone went onto make a career out of this comp.


----------



## SteveJay (May 13, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			I bet the type of people who complain about the poor quality of songs on Eurovision are the same types who complain that the winner of Sports Personality of the year does not have a personality.

#missingthepoint
		
Click to expand...

But what is the point of Eurovision.....serious question.......it used to be popular music that would chart and even make No1 in many countries and be the catalyst for some artists to go on and be successful. I am now "#MISSINGTHEPOINT" even though I haven't watched it for years. 

Even if it was good music the political bias in judging (from what I have heard) - makes it a joke surely?

At least SPOTY involves the best sportsmen and women.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 13, 2018)

SteveJay said:



			But what is the point of Eurovision.....serious question.......it used to be popular music that would chart and even make No1 in many countries and be the catalyst for some artists to go on and be successful. I am now "#MISSINGTHEPOINT" even though I haven't watched it for years. 

Even if it was good music the political bias in judging (from what I have heard) - makes it a joke surely?

At least SPOTY involves the best sportsmen and women.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s an entertainment show - itâ€™s point itâ€™s to entertain people all over the continent and it does exactly that. The winners love it , itâ€™s a giggle watching the points come in and you know who will vote for who - itâ€™s doesnt take itself too serious and people shouldnâ€™t take it too seriously as well - itâ€™s just a bit of fun , my goodness the world needs a lot of it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s an entertainment show - itâ€™s point itâ€™s to entertain people all over the continent and it does exactly that. The winners love it , itâ€™s a giggle watching the points come in and you know who will vote for who - itâ€™s doesnt take itself too serious and people shouldnâ€™t take it too seriously as well - itâ€™s just a bit of fun , my goodness the world needs a lot of it.
		
Click to expand...

Did you have a Eurovision themed party & all have a blooming good time Phillip?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 13, 2018)

Capella said:



			I actually liked Moldova, btw. So there is at least one song we both like.
		
Click to expand...

I was out early this morning, helped with the cards after, so not long back. I've just seen the results table. Bizarre, just bizarre.

I'm pleased we found one song we could agree on &#128513;. Roll on next year.

(I hope I never have to hear the Israeli song ever again though&#128513;&#128561


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 13, 2018)

SteveJay said:



			But what is the point of Eurovision.....serious question.......it used to be popular music that would chart and even make No1 in many countries and be the catalyst for some artists to go on and be successful. I am now "#MISSINGTHEPOINT" even though I haven't watched it for years. 

Even if it was good music the political bias in judging (from what I have heard) - makes it a joke surely?

At least SPOTY involves the best sportsmen and women.
		
Click to expand...

It's a big camp party bringing some fun in a world of earnest seriousness and over analysis.


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 13, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Can assure you i didnt watch it. I watched the fixed voting then they pulled the Israeli
 â€œ winner â€œout at the end. 
Totally agree with the ironic etc comments. 

As much as some try to defend that dross That is eurovision. When was the last time a winner or anyone went onto make a career out of this comp.
		
Click to expand...

Why watch the voting and not the competition?  It's like watching the stewards enquiry but not the horse race.

As for your question about careers then probably 1974.  But then again, I am not sure a plump Israeli Bjork look a like with chicken dance moves went on it to get a long and sustained career out of it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 13, 2018)

Apparently a lot of the acts are already well established in their own Country, just because â€œweâ€ donâ€™t recognise them doesnâ€™t make it bad, maybe these acts see it as a stepping stone to furthering their profile and career.
You always have the choice of the off button or to change channel.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 13, 2018)

I've heard some contestants talk before. For a UK career it is the kiss of death. However it raises their profile in Europe, where they do not laugh at it, and you can have a very tidy career selling and touring on the continent. I think Bonnie Tyler said she did it to build her profile for the summer touring festival season in Europe, particularly in Germany.

We always look at it through UK eyes. There is a bigger picture.


----------



## SocketRocket (May 13, 2018)

Its a load of crap. No excuses, end of :ears:


----------



## Tashyboy (May 13, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			Why watch the voting and not the competition?  It's like watching the stewards enquiry but not the horse race.

As for your question about careers then probably 1974.  But then again, I am not sure a plump Israeli Bjork look a like with chicken dance moves went on it to get a long and sustained career out of it.
		
Click to expand...

Missis T went out last night and left me in charge of the remote, it was BGT or Eurovision &#128534;, watched Judge dredd then a bit of Forest Gump. During the adverts did a bit of channel surfing and the voting was on. It was probably the best bit.


----------



## User20205 (May 13, 2018)

Typical myopic response from the members on here. Closed off to anything they donâ€™t get. A quick glance at most threads in the OOB shows that. 
But to dismiss it as rubbish with our even watching, and to write that with no hint of irony, brings a new level to this place. I shake my head in your collective direction. Come join me on the sunlit uplands, you may like it ??


----------



## SocketRocket (May 13, 2018)

therod said:



			Typical myopic response from the members on here. Closed off to anything they donâ€™t get. A quick glance at most threads in the OOB shows that. 
But to dismiss it as rubbish with our even watching, and to write that with no hint of irony, brings a new level to this place. I shake my head in your collective direction. Come join me on the sunlit uplands, you may like it ??
		
Click to expand...

I don't get what anyone would like about it but then again I am Myopic.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 13, 2018)

Saw bits of it and one or two decent songs. However, too many acts relying on gimmicks and the days of the music being the over riding criteria are long gone. Votes are now based on political alliances and if Australia are in it, it makes a mockery of being called Eurovision. Why not open it up to a world event? I get it being entertainment to some, but not my cup of tea and not something I could endure from start to finish. I'll take my snatched few minutes here and there and be contents with that


----------



## virgilvdk (May 13, 2018)

I liked the Moldova entry . Didn't care so much for the winning song. Harmless fun and my kids enjoy it.


----------



## User20205 (May 13, 2018)

SocketRocket said:



			I don't get what anyone would like about it but then again I am Myopic.
		
Click to expand...

who said that ??


----------



## Beezerk (May 13, 2018)

virgilvdk said:



			Harmless fun and my kids enjoy it.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s it, I watched every year as a kid, it was like a proper event you looked forward to.
Nowadays it just seems crap, a kind of freak show in a way but then again so does BGT and I hate that as well ðŸ˜‚


----------



## fundy (May 13, 2018)

therod said:



			Typical myopic response from the members on here. Closed off to anything they donâ€™t get. A quick glance at most threads in the OOB shows that. 
But to dismiss it as rubbish with our even watching, and to write that with no hint of irony, brings a new level to this place. I shake my head in your collective direction. Come join me on the sunlit uplands, you may like it ??
		
Click to expand...

looking forward to my invite to your Eurovision party next year


----------



## User20205 (May 13, 2018)

fundy said:



			looking forward to my invite to your Eurovision party next year 

Click to expand...

 itâ€™s fancy dress though. Past winners only. Iâ€™ll be Cheryl baker, Gordon wants to come as conchita!! Youâ€™ve got a choice of cliff or lulu!!


----------



## SocketRocket (May 13, 2018)

therod said:



 itâ€™s fancy dress though. Past winners only. Iâ€™ll be Cheryl baker, Gordon wants to come as conchita!! Youâ€™ve got a choice of cliff or lulu!!
		
Click to expand...

Who gets to rip your frock off.


----------



## fundy (May 13, 2018)

therod said:



 itâ€™s fancy dress though. Past winners only. Iâ€™ll be Cheryl baker, Gordon wants to come as conchita!! Youâ€™ve got a choice of cliff or lulu!!
		
Click to expand...

lulu it is then


----------



## Tashyboy (May 14, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Thatâ€™s it, I watched every year as a kid, it was like a proper event you looked forward to.
Nowadays it just seems crap, a kind of freak show in a way but then again so does BGT and I hate that as well ï˜‚
		
Click to expand...

This, Eurovision used to be acceptable viewing. I mean how could you not like ABBA and brotherhood of man. But that was back in the day when acts actually came from Europe.


----------



## bobmac (May 14, 2018)

A few of my favourite winners

Sandie Shaw ........ Puppet on a string
Dana......All kinds of everything
Abba........Waterloo


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 14, 2018)

bobmac said:



			A few of my favourite winners

Sandie Shaw ........ Puppet on a string
Dana......All kinds of everything
Abba........Waterloo
		
Click to expand...

You are showing your age there Bob (smillie button not working so please pretend a jolly, happy smillie is here right now). Surprised you missed Brotherhood on Man off the list (same again)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 14, 2018)

Watched a total of about ten minutes of it (not all in one go) just out of curiosity.  I stopped watching it many years ago.  It's just a load of silly nonsense that you can make of just whatever you want.  If you want silly nonsense with folk in silly clothes taking themselves seriously and none too seriously - then this is perfect viewing.  And I suspect manna for the on-line gambling fraternity


----------



## bobmac (May 14, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You are showing your age there Bob (smillie button not working so please pretend a jolly, happy smillie is here right now). Surprised you missed Brotherhood on Man off the list (same again)
		
Click to expand...

I did say my favourites


----------



## patricks148 (May 14, 2018)

i quite like the way Terry used to rip the piss out of it and now his successor Graham Norton, but the the actual program itself is terrible and didn't see any this year.


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 14, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			i* quite like the way Terry used to rip the piss out of it and now his successor Graham Norton*, but the the actual program itself is terrible and didn't see any this year.
		
Click to expand...

I think to quite a lot of people that is the program. As we have clearly established, no one really watches it for the musical quality.


----------



## Beezerk (May 14, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			I think to quite a lot of people that is the program. As we have clearly established, no one really watches it for the musical quality.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s almost become a parody of itself. I donâ€™t watch it these days because itâ€™s gone too far towards being daft. Iâ€™ll watch Coronation Street if I want that ðŸ˜‚


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 14, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			i quite like the way Terry used to rip the piss out of it and now his successor Graham Norton, but the the actual program itself is terrible and didn't see any this year.
		
Click to expand...

The little I watched - Norton sounded a bit bored and rather forcing the jolly sarcasm and scepticism...


----------

